# Question for massproducer about cloner



## Ad1 (May 7, 2006)

Hi, i read your thread about the bubbler cloner

how do you keep the humidity up? do you use a dome?


----------



## massproducer (May 7, 2006)

no you do not need a dome for this set up.  The humity stays up because the clones are sitting directly above the water and are constantly being misted.  If you need any more help, you can always PM me


----------



## Ad1 (May 9, 2006)

thanks mate K+


----------

